# Merry Christmas from the Sterre Crew



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

All the best of the season from my crew!
l-r Breeze, Winter, Bonnie, Butch, and Juniper


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Merry Christmas Shel!!! :wavey:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your crew! They look great!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your crew!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Merry Christmas Shelly and Sterre crew!


----------

